
Listen: The Lesson to Unlearn, Paul Graham - cristinaibunea
https://listle.io/embed/3996601668?
======
colund
Also see the main discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21729619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21729619)

